# Tie / draw



## FlyingBird

How do you say tie/draw in turkish?

for example i heard something like:

speaker1: Let's shoot 10 times and guy with most goal win.
speaker2: And what if it finish draw, who will be winner than?

How would you translate those sentences?

şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## ancalimon

tie/draw: beraberlik

-Hadi 10 şut çekelim ve en çok golü atan kazansın.
-Ya berabere kalınırsa, o zaman kazanan kim olacak?


----------



## FlyingBird

it sound really weird to see beraber in this example. so does it have any connection with beraber which mean together?


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> it sound really weird to see beraber in this example. so does it have any connection with beraber which mean together?



Yes it's related with "being together at the same score".


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> it sound really weird to see beraber in this example. so does it have any connection with beraber which mean together?



See the difference:
Dün akşam X ile *beraber*dim.
Maç *berabere* bitti.

It's *berabere*, not *beraber*.


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> See the difference:
> Dün akşam X ile *beraber*dim.
> Maç *berabere* bitti.
> 
> It's *berabere*, not *beraber*.


so is it possible to translate literaly meaning of 'berabere' here?

i know beraber mean together and suffix 'e' mean (to)
So 'beraber*e*' (*to* together) still no sense


----------



## Black4blue

No it doesn't mean "to together". It's a phrase.


----------

